# Custom Beastmen BSB



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Ahoy!

Here is a custom BSB that I finished in the knick of time for a local tourney. The Beastman banner is meant to be the "Banner of the true beast", hence the motif and fur/ horns. 

Here are some decent shots (not great).



















Still getting the hang of painting beastmen. Seeing its only the 5th or so month back to painting since elementary school, it's none too shabby.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

haha, looks like you might need to put some weight on the base.

that banner looks tight though, nice work.


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

simple paint scheme, which i like in fantasy armies. i really like the way you highlighted the flesh/muscle portions! the free hand on the banner is certainly 10x better then what i could pull off so again, i dig the model 

how did you paint the fleshy portions? now that i take a second glance at them i can see that looking pretty badass on a few chaos spawns/deamons.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

oh yeah...among the myriad of touch ups this model needs, top of the list is "base weight". I was shocked that it stood for most of the game. 

I don't recall offhand what I used on the fleshy parts. I tried a diff techinque of thicker paints. I used a small number of greys that I have: codex, fortress etc. and went from medium grey to lighter. In between coats, there is a wash of badab black. In each coat, I attempted to use less and less paint,to show the colors below, giving what i'd hope to acheive some definition. 

Glad ya digg it.


(wow, I need to retouch the banners straps)


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

that happens to me when I put up pictures too. Can always see little mistakes you missed when its that big and not in your hand.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice model!


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

OH MY GOD THAT BANNER IS STARING AT ME!!!

Amazing work, mate.


----------

